# ser un rollo / ¡vaya rollo! / ¡qué rollazo!



## monya

Bonjour quelqu'un aurait-il une traduction pour "VAYA ROLLO:una cena de parejas"???

Merci d'avance.


----------



## lafitez

quel ennui, c'est gonflant, quelle barbe
Si c'était un film, tu pourrais dire "quel navet" (vaya birria, churro, rollo...)


----------



## monya

ok merci beaucoup


----------



## IsaSol

"Un dîner de couples...bonjour l'angoisse !!"


----------



## Lisory

Bonsoir,

Tout dépend du niveau de langage de l'extrait ...


----------



## Arzhela

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola a todo !
Une maman oblige son petit garçon à assister à une pièce de théâtre en plein air et le petit garçon crie à un des comédiens :
_- ¡Vaya rollazo ! ¡Y asi no era !_

"Vaya rollazo" = "Vaya rollo" ? = "Quelle barbe!" ?
"Y asi no era" = ???

Muchas gracias por ayudarme por antemano !


----------



## Domtom

Sí, _vaya rollazo_ es lo mismo que_ vaya rollo_, pero en grado aumentativo (sufijo _-azo_). La otra no sé qué rayos significa.


----------



## A.R.Miranda

Bonjour,

  Est-il en train de se plaindre parce que la pièce est different à ce qu'il attendait? (peut-être il connaît le livre), donc, "et ce n'était pas comme ça!". Je trouve l'autre expresion bien traduite.

                                                              salutations
Hola,

  Quizás se está quejando de que la obra no es como el piensa que es (porque ya la había leído o algo así). La otra expresión creo que está bien traducida.

                                                                 saludos,

                                                      Álvaro Rodríguez


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Alvaro !


----------



## Mariaencarna

Pues creo que la otra significa que el chaval conocía la historia, el cuento o lo que fuera y estaba presenciando una versión distinta ¿no?
saludos

Es decir: ce n'était pas comme ça!


----------



## Domtom

Mariaencarna said:


> creo que la otra significa que el chaval conocía la historia, el cuento o lo que fuera y estaba presenciando una versión distinta ¿no?


 
*María*, muy probablemente es lo que dices. Tendría perfecto sentido, en un español correctísimo.


----------



## JuliaSP9

Me podéis decir, por favor, cómo se dice "¡esta película es un rollo!"

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Francobilbaino

Hola Julia!

  Je dirais "ce film est un navet", ou "ce film est une dob", si bien je suis incapable de te dire si le terme "dob" s'écrit comme ça, ou même s'il existe dans le dictionnaire... Je sais juste qu'il est utilisé assez couramment. Mais c'est sûr que quelqu'un nous dira un peu plus sur cette expression, qui me semble est la plus correct pour traduire "rollo".


----------



## Gévy

Francobilbaino said:


> Hola Julia!
> 
> "ce film est une dob", si bien je suis incapable de te dire si le terme "dob" s'écrit comme ça, ou même s'il existe dans le dictionnaire...


On écrit ça comme ça : *une daube 
*
Et on dira d'un film particulièrement soporifique que c'est une grosse daube.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Francobilbaino

Merci de ta correction Gévy!


----------



## Gévy

De rien.


----------



## JuliaSP9

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## JuliaSP9

Merci beaucoup les deux


----------



## laprimacarmen

"Vaya rollo !" ....je dirais : "tu parles d'une tuile!" ou "quelle tuile !"


----------



## Paquita

laprimacarmen said:


> "Vaya rollo !" ....je dirais : "tu parles d'une tuile!" ou "quelle tuile !"



Pour un mauvais film ?



> *B. −* _Au fig., fam._ *1.* Événement fâcheux et imprévu.


CNRTL

"Tu parles d'une tuile" se utiliza más bien cuando algo engorroso te cae encima sin que lo hayas querido ni previsto (la visita inesperada de tu suegra...). No lo he escuchado nunca para una peli.


----------



## laprimacarmen

Paquit& said:


> Pour un mauvais film ?
> 
> CNRTL
> 
> "Tu parles d'une tuile" se utiliza más bien cuando algo engorroso te cae encima sin que lo hayas querido ni previsto (la visita inesperada de tu suegra...). No lo he escuchado nunca para una peli.



Si, estoy totalmente de acuerdo, no tiene nada que ver con una película mala; es que respondí a la pregunta inicial,  que parece que no se refería a ninguna peli...


----------

